# Think my clutch is going out on 354LE



## Mortimer (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello all, long time lurker but first time poster.

I think the clutch is going out in my 2008 Jinma 354LE. Reverse seems to grip fine, but all my forward gears are REALLY sluggish. This has been going on for some time, steadily getting worse . . . it is to the point now, if I put it in 4th gear low and drop the clutch, it takes about 5 seconds to "slip in" and get going. Going up a hill, or turning, sometimes I will almost come to a stop.

Any troubleshooting procedures, or adjustments I can make or do I need to break this thing in half and put in a new clutch?


----------

